# "Futuro composto" vs "Condicional composto"



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

No meu livro «Gramática Activa 2», diz-se que:

*Futuro perfeito do indicativo (Futuro composto do indicativo)*
_1. Exprimir incerteza sobre factos passados.
2. Exprimir suposição sobre factos passados. O futuro perfeito do indicativo, neste contexto comum em reportagens da comunicação social._

*Condicional pretérido (Condicional composto)*
_Usa-se o condicional pretérito para exprimir 
1. dúvida / incerteza relativamente a factos passados.
N.B.: Neste contexto, o condicional pretérito é uma estrutura típica da linguagem jornalística, ao relatar notícias das quais não se tem a certeza da veracidade dos factos.
2. desconhecimento sobre factos passados (frases interrogativas)._

O nosso professor disse-nos que o *Condicional simples* pode exprimir dúvida / incerteza.

não sei a minha conclusão é certa ou não
*Futuro composto* e *Condicional Composto* são iguais - 
1. exprimem incerteza e dúvida relativamente a factos passados e usam-se nas *frases interrogativas*
2. exprimem incerteza e dúvida relativamente a factos passados e usam-se *nos jornais*
o *Condicional simples* pode exprimir incerteza e dúvida no futuro, presente e passado e pode-se usar na frase tanto declarativa como interrogativa, e não se usa nos jornais.

Por exemplo:
Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Terá havido* um acidente?
Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Teria havido* um acidente?
Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Haveria* um acidente?
São iguais?

Não sei se exprimi claramente a minha ideia...
Muito obrigado!


----------



## Ana ElSy

ChineseBoy said:


> *Futuro perfeito do indicativo (Futuro composto do indicativo)*
> 
> _1. Exprimir incerteza sobre factos passados._


Se ete tempo verbal for o mesmo que _Futuro do presente composto do indicativo,_ então não necessariamente ele exprime dúvida/incerteza. 
Por exemplo:
Quando os feridos chegarem ao hospital, eu já terei partido (porque o meu turno de trabalho acaba antes, por exemplo)


ChineseBoy said:


> _2. Exprimir suposição sobre factos passados. O futuro perfeito do indicativo, neste contexto comum em reportagens da comunicação social._


Eu usaria na linguagem coloquial também
Exemplo: O que terá acontecido a Baby Jane?



ChineseBoy said:


> *Condicional pretérido (Condicional composto)*
> 
> _Usa-se o condicional pretérito para exprimir _
> _1. dúvida / incerteza relativamente a factos passados._
> 
> _N.B.: Neste contexto, o condicional pretérito é uma estrutura típica da linguagem jornalística, ao relatar notícias das quais não se tem a certeza da veracidade dos factos. _


Eu usaria na linguagem coloquial também
Exemplo: Eu teria corrido a maratona se tivesse feito o regime


ChineseBoy said:


> _2. desconhecimento sobre factos passados (frases interrogativas)._


_Exemplo:_ O que teria acontecido a babyJane?



ChineseBoy said:


> O nosso professor disse-nos que o *Condicional simples* pode exprimir dúvida / incerteza.


Se este tempo verbal for o mesmo que o Futuro do pretérito, eu penso que ele mostra uma relação de depend~encia

Exemplo:
Eu confiaria na Paula se ela me prometesse deixar de mentir. 

Espero que ajude


----------



## uchi.m

ChineseBoy said:


> Por exemplo:
> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Terá havido* um acidente?
> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Teria havido* um acidente?
> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Haveria* um acidente?



_Terá havido_ não pode ser porque não se sabe se o acidente houve ou não. O tempo perfeito sempre é usado para situações em que se sabe que o evento aconteceu e foi completado.

Os demais dois casos valem porque são, como diz o nome, _condicionais_, ou seja, há uma condição a ser satisfeita, que é de o acidente ter se completado. O caso do _teria havido_ mostra que a condição impõe-se a um fato passado. O caso do _haveria_ não. Pode ser presente, futuro ou, por extensão de sentido, passado.


----------



## englishmania

uchi.m, um engano: *houve-se


Discordo. Todas as hipóteses me parecem possíveis.


ChineseBoy said:


> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Terá havido* um acidente?
> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Teria havido* um acidente?
> Está muita gente ali ao fundo. *Haveria* um acidente?


Também diríamos "Será que houve um acidente?".


Quanto ao tempo verbal referido como o mais usado na imprensa (futuro composto), concordo que seja frequente nesse tipo de texto, por aquilo que exprime (uma suposição sobre algo no passado- "terá havido"). 

C_asa Pia: PGR admite que investigadores entendam que terá havido pressões do PS 
    Ao que o JN apurou, terá havido abuso  sexual de relevo (...)__
  E algum tempo depois, terá havido o  entendimento de que o apartamento em Leiria que ocupava (...)_
_(..) que teria havido precipitação na constituição do casal McCann como arguido (...)_ 
No entanto, se pensarmos bem, qualquer tempo verbal pode ser encontrado num jornal, assim o contexto exija. 
Aqui referem-se particularmente à incerteza em relação aos factos relatados numa notícia. As notícias baseiam-se em dados, relatos de pessoas, etc, daí dizer-se normalmente "terá havido uma primeira explosão, seguida de..."(estou a inventar) .


Como a Ana disse, o facto de ser um tempo verbal típico _da linguagem jornalística_, não significa que não se use "fora" da notícia, nomeadamente no exemplo que deste.
​


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a todos!

E ainda gostaria de saber se o "condicional simples" pode exprimir *incerteza* sobre factos* no presente e futuro*.

Por exemplo, posso dizer "Ele iria à China amanhã" para exprimir uma incerteza (se calhar ele vai à China amanhã)?

Muito obrigado, mais uma vez!


----------



## uchi.m

ChineseBoy said:


> Por exemplo, posso dizer "Ele iria à China amanhã" para exprimir uma incerteza (se calhar ele vai à China amanhã)?


Se se disser somente essa frase, fica implícito que ele não irá mais à China, ou que não irá amanhã e sim outro dia. Agora, se a frase for _ele disse que iria à China amanhã_, então não se sabe ao certo se ele vai ou não.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, uchi.m!
E para a frase "Ele iria à China *ontem*" também tem um significado de "fica implícito que ele não foi à China, ou que não foi ontem e sim outro dia"?


----------



## englishmania

uchi.m said:


> Se se disser somente essa frase, fica implícito  que ele não irá mais à China, ou que não irá amanhã e sim outro dia.  Agora, se a frase for _ele disse que iria à China amanhã_, então não se sabe ao certo se ele vai ou não.



NB: Chineseboy, sei que estás a aprender a norma, obviamente. No entanto, como falante de português em Portugal, devo dizer que essas frases, num contexto coloquial, teriam a forma verbal no Pret. Imperfeito em vez do Condicional (_iria_>_ia_).
Se vires formas verbais no Pret. Imperfeito não te admires.


----------



## uchi.m

No Brasil o pretérito imperfeito e o condicional (futuro do pretérito) não se confundem.


----------



## englishmania

Eu sei, uchi.m, por isso mesmo estava a clarificar para o caso de o Chineseboy ver frases em Pt de Portugal e ficar com dúvidas.


----------



## Ana ElSy

ChineseBoy said:


> Muito obrigado, uchi.m!
> E para a frase "Ele iria à China *ontem*" também tem um significado de "fica implícito que ele não foi à China, ou que não foi ontem e sim outro dia"?


 
No meu entender, sim. 
Se alguém diz essa frase, isoladamente, eu provavelmente perguntaria:

- Por que ele não foi? O que houve?


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a todos!



englishmania said:


> No entanto, como falante de português em Portugal, devo dizer que essas frases, num contexto coloquial, teriam a forma verbal no Pret. Imperfeito em vez do Condicional (_iria_>_ia_).
> Se vires formas verbais no Pret. Imperfeito não te admires.



Por isso, a frase "Eu ia à China amanhã" também fica implícito que ele não irá mais à China, ou que não irá amanhã e sim outro dia?


----------



## Ana ElSy

ChineseBoy said:


> Muito obrigado a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> Por isso, a frase "Eu ia à China amanhã" também fica implícito que ele não irá mais à China, ou que não irá amanhã e sim outro dia?


 
Penso que sim.
Eu acho que na linguagem coloquial do Brasil também se usa essa forma. 
Exemplo: 
_Eu ia te ligar ontem, mas.... err... esqueci!_

__


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, Ana!


----------



## ChineseBoy

E por isso, "Eu iria à China amanhã" tem dois significados: "Talvez vá à China amanhã" e "Eu não vou à China amanhã" enquanto que "Eu ia à China amanhã" apenas significa "Eu não vou à China amanhã"?


----------



## Ana ElSy

ChineseBoy said:


> E por isso, "Eu iria à China amanhã" tem dois significados: "Talvez vá à China amanhã" e "Eu não vou à China amanhã" enquanto que "Eu ia à China amanhã" apenas significa "Eu não vou à China amanhã"?


 
Eu não sei qual é a resposta segundo a norma culta, Chinese. Sinto muito
Contudo, pelo que entendi com relação ao que foi colocado pelo uchi e englismania, a diferença entre as duas formas é que a primeira (iria) é usada na linguagem formal, enquanto a segunda (ia), na linguagem coloquial. Portanto, ambas as formas apresentam duas diferentes possibilidades de interpretação, se ditas assim, isoladameente.

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, mais uma vez, Ana!


----------



## englishmania

tempos verbais 1
tempos verbais 2
tempos verbais 3


----------



## Denis555

ChineseBoy said:


> E por isso, "Eu iria à China amanhã" tem dois significados: "Talvez vá à China amanhã" e "Eu não vou à China amanhã" enquanto que "Eu ia à China amanhã" apenas significa "Eu não vou à China amanhã"?


 
Puxa! Como português pode ser complicado! 

Eu acho que você tem razão sobre essas frases. Se lembre que normalmente a frase fica clara pois há algo mais que esclarece o sentido.
*"Eu iria à China amanhã"*
1) Eu iria à China amanhã se conseguisse uma vaga no voo da AirChina. Vou tentar telefonar para eles. [significando talvez]

2) Eu iria à China amanhã mas sem essa vaga na AirChina, vou ter que adiar a viagem para a próxima semana. [significando não]

*"Eu ia à China amanhã"*
1) Eu ia à China amanhã, estava tudo preparado mas o voo foi adiado. Só poderei ir na próxima semana. [significando não]

Essas foram suas opções mas podemos incluir o uso informal do pretérito imperfeito para substituir o condicional (também chamado de futuro do pretérito no Brasil).
2) Eu ia à China amanhã se alguém me desse o dinheiro para eu comprar uma passagem de "last minute". [significando talvez]


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, english e Denis555!


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

ChineseBoy said:


> E para a frase "Ele iria à China *ontem*" também tem um significado de "fica implícito que ele não foi à China, ou que não foi ontem e sim outro dia"?



"Ele iria à China ontem" não faz sentido por causa do "ontem". Se a possibilidade já ocorreu deve-se pôr o verbo no passado:"Ele _ia _/ _era para ir_ à China ontem, mas não sei se foi"​Ele _ia _/ _era para ir_ ao cinema com ela [algures no passado], mas não sei se chegaram a ir.​Com o condicional:Segundo me disseram, ele ontem/há um mês/nesse dia teria ido à China. Se foi ou não, não sei.​


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, 4Translating
E por isso
_Sem a sua ajuda, eu não poderia acabar o trabalho._ Significa o trabalho ainda não acabou?
_Sem a sua ajuda, eu não teria poder acabar o traabalho._ Significa o trabalho já acabou?


----------



## Carfer

ChineseBoy said:


> Muito obrigado, 4Translating
> E por isso
> _Sem a sua ajuda, eu não poderia acabar o trabalho._ Significa *que* o trabalho ainda não acabou?
> _Sem a sua ajuda, eu não teria pod*ido* acabar o traabalho._ Significa *que* o trabalho já acabou?


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, Carfer!


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Concordo com a segunda:
_Sem a sua ajuda, eu não teria pod*ido* acabar o trabalho._ Significa *que* o trabalho já acabou?
Não há dúvida de que o trabalho já acabou.

Mas esta:
_Sem a sua ajuda, eu não poderia acabar o trabalho._ Significa *que* o trabalho ainda não acabou?
Não sei se o trabalho ainda não acabou. Pode ou não ter acabado, é  inconclusivo. Pode querer dizer:

_Sem a sua ajuda, eu  não poderia acabar o trabalho, mas, graças ao livro que me emprestou,  até terminei mais depressa do que imaginava._ [o trabalho já  acabou]

Ou:
_Ainda bem que me vai emprestar o livro ou, de  outra forma, eu não poderia acabar o trabalho._ [o trabalho  ainda não acabou]


----------



## englishmania

^ Concordo.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado!~


----------



## Alandria

Verbos no pretérito imperfeito podem funcionar como condicional às vezes. 
No Brasil não é um processo que se desenvolveu tanto como em Portugal.

Portugueses usam até mesmo o verbo 'gostar" no pretérito imperfeito em vez de usá-lo no futuro do pretérito para o condicional. Coisa que não fazemos nem em sonho.

Apesar de TUDO isso. Traduzo todos os "....ould" do inglês como se fossem no passado, facilita TUDO.

Could = podia (poderia)
should = devia (deveria)
wish* = queria

*Não tá na regra, mas o melhor significado é esse, hehe.


----------

